# Average price of a B. smithi sling?



## gobey (Apr 9, 2015)

What's a good going rate for a B. smithi sling? Let's say .5" to and inch.

Are we talking anywhere from $25~30 for .5" 

How big for an inch?


My lps has 3 new Ts. Avic, porteri, and then a sling labeled "Mexican red knee".

I'm all set getting another Avicularia. I have enough arboreals.

But this smithi.... If it is a smithi. They get Ts from expos so I assume so. Well eveyone needs a red Brachypelma right? I wanted an Emilia. I still do. But I think one day I'll get a female that's bigger when I can afford it,

But when a smithi is just sitting within reach and I don't have to order it online. The itch starts. Plus it'll be a sling for a while and won't take up much room.

I want to rescue this thing too. It's deli cup is Waaaay to big. It has a hide that looks like it has sharp edges. And it appears REALLY moist.

I know slings need moisture, but this looks like a rainforest in there.

He's burrowed at the bottom so I can't quite tell how big he is. And he had no price tag on him so I'm waiting until the manager is there to inquire.

If price is comparable to going rates. Or even going rates + cheap shipping. I may have to have a B. smithi.


----------



## TypicalCricket (Apr 9, 2015)

I paid $20 each for mine, which were about 1/4"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Apr 9, 2015)

$20-35 on average

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Apr 9, 2015)

Cool. That's what I figured reading the classifieds.

I'll call them today. I figure LPS may charge a bit too much. But without the hassle of ordering and shipping I may bite a small bullet.


----------



## GG80 (Apr 9, 2015)

Got mine for £5 at just under 0.5", which works out at around $7.50. I had to pay for postage to Ireland although it was part of a multiple order but if you live in the UK they go for between £5-£7, or $7.50-$10. I don't know what the price is for juvies to adults.


----------



## gobey (Apr 9, 2015)

GG80 said:


> Got mine for £5 at just under 0.5", which works out at around $7.50. I had to pay for postage to Ireland although it was part of a multiple order but if you live in the UK they go for between £5-£7, or $7.50-$10. I don't know what the price is for juvies to adults.



:|

They are not so cheap in the states.


Why is that?


----------



## cold blood (Apr 9, 2015)

I got mine last year...same situation Goby.   I wasn't looking for one, just happened upon a few at my LPS, about an inch for $19.99.....there were 3, I took one and now I wish I'd have taken all 3.  This was a year ago in January, my little 1"er is now a solid 4".    I've been very pleased with both the feeding response (which is great) and growth (which has not been nearly as slow as expected).

I wouldn't expect the deal I got, but I'd say anything under $40 is a good deal, 50 not out of the realm considering no ship charges.

I had zero interest in the species prior to the convenient purchase, but its become a favorite....great spider, you'll love it Gobey!


They have better success rates for breeding in Europe, we're playing Brachy catch up over here it seems.


----------



## gobey (Apr 9, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I got mine last year...same situation Goby.   I wasn't looking for one, just happened upon a few at my LPS, about an inch for $19.99.....there were 3, I took one and now I wish I'd have taken all 3.  This was a year ago in January, my little 1"er is now a solid 4".    I've been very pleased with both the feeding response (which is great) and growth (which has not been nearly as slow as expected).
> 
> I wouldn't expect the deal I got, but I'd say anything under $40 is a good deal, 50 not out of the realm considering no ship charges.
> 
> ...


I have to go get substrate, cork bark, and an enclosure anyways.... I really forsee myself with this spider.

Again wanted the Emilia. But if I had to pick a 2nd choice it'd be a smithi. I doubt it'll be $20 lol. The porteri is $20!

---------- Post added 04-09-2015 at 06:17 PM ----------

Well... He was $40.

I could've ordered one from Paul Becker for $34 total with 3 day shipping. But I really don't want to 3 day anything again. Or just order one sling. Or ship anything no LAG. 

I knew it would be overpriced.

I also knew these guys probably paid a lot for him and need to make a profit.

So whatever. 

I have a B. smithi now.

While I was there I ran into my old buddy too who actually used to manage the shop. (And was a bit better with the exocits and tarantulas) 

He's going to take one of my 3 B. albopilosums off my hands. 

A good day all around,


----------



## johnny quango (Apr 9, 2015)

I paid £5 for my smithi as a sling. Bracypelma are really cheap in the uk even the slightly rarer one's like schroederi, I have a juvenile B albopilosum and a juvenile B auratum coming next week the albo was £12 and the auratum was £25


----------



## gobey (Apr 9, 2015)

johnny quango said:


> I paid £5 for my smithi as a sling. Bracypelma are really cheap in the uk even the slightly rarer one's like schroederi, I have a juvenile B albopilosum and a juvenile B auratum coming next week the albo was £12 and the auratum was £25


Well albopilosums are cheap here. I had 5. Paid $0 for all of them lol.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 9, 2015)

40 ain't too bad of a price, I'd have snatched it up, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Apr 9, 2015)

cold blood said:


> 40 ain't too bad of a price, I'd have snatched it up, too.


I figure I was already buying $40 worth of stuff there anyway. Plus look what they had him in! Rescue mission!


----------



## Angel Minkov (Apr 9, 2015)

My B. smithi sling cost me 5 euro in my country LOL


----------



## gobey (Apr 9, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> My B. smithi sling cost me 5 euro in my country LOL


Stahp it! Lol

I feel ok with my purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 10, 2015)

The only thing id realy conplain about their enclosure if the height and hide.. Rest is fine its small still needs that noisture imo plus looks fresh misted not poured.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Apr 10, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> The only thing id realy conplain about their enclosure if the height and hide.. Rest is fine its small still needs that noisture imo plus looks fresh misted not poured.


It looked soaked to me... The substrate was really damp. Not moist.

I put him in a smaller cup with some damp moss for drinking. Same setup as my albopilosums. Much less room to climb and fall... Even though slings have less fall risk.

I worried in an enclosure as big as they had him in too he'd never find food. At least now even if he digs he'll be aware of food.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 10, 2015)

gobey said:


> It looked soaked to me... The substrate was really damp. Not moist.
> 
> I put him in a smaller cup with some damp moss for drinking. Same setup as my albopilosums. Much less room to climb and fall... Even though slings have less fall risk.
> 
> I worried in an enclosure as big as they had him in too he'd never find food. At least now even if he digs he'll be aware of food.


Bahahaha i love the "never find food" worry everyone portrays.. I hada boehmei ina 3*5(aprox i dnt remember now) enclosure from 1/4" and never once did he not find his food or dish lol they arnt THAT blind and stupid.. And if you think the prays to big cropple it n throw it in the burrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott99 (Apr 10, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I got mine last year...same situation Goby.   I wasn't looking for one, just happened upon a few at my LPS, about an inch for $19.99.....there were 3, I took one and now I wish I'd have taken all 3.  This was a year ago in January, my little 1"er is now a solid 4".    I've been very pleased with both the feeding response (which is great) and growth (which has not been nearly as slow as expected.


Everyone hate on them, an till they get one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 10, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> Everyone hate on them, an till they get one.


Never hated them just disnt want one because of growth rate.. Still dont love them.. I just like mines feeding response mine eats as good as my genic and lasis and its kinda awesome but its growth makes me dislike it still lmao


----------



## gobey (Apr 10, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Never hated them just disnt want one because of growth rate.. Still dont love them.. I just like mines feeding response mine eats as good as my genic and lasis and its kinda awesome but its growth makes me dislike it still lmao


Lol I was never hating on the smithi. I love their colors. I just like the emilia's color scheme better. Hence I figured that'd be my next brachy. But seeing a smithi physically available in front of me was too good to pass up.
Like I said too I'm ok with the growth rate right now. I have a good mix of fast and slow growers and 11 Ts. I'll not get overwhelmed with rehouses or feedings or anything. One day I'll just bite the $ bullet and find a female Emilia and bypass the growth issue. 

---------- Post added 04-10-2015 at 03:09 PM ----------




pyro fiend said:


> Bahahaha i love the "never find food" worry everyone portrays.. I hada boehmei ina 3*5(aprox i dnt remember now) enclosure from 1/4" and never once did he not find his food or dish lol they arnt THAT blind and stupid.. And if you think the prays to big cropple it n throw it in the burrow


Good to know. You hear so many things around the web and even in the boards here.

I've been tossing crickets close to my juvie C. darlingi's burrow too and it's worked. He's in a pretty large enclosure too.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 10, 2015)

gobey said:


> Lol I was never hating on the smithi. I love their colors. I just like the emilia's color scheme better. Hence I figured that'd be my next brachy. But seeing a smithi physically available in front of me was too good to pass up.


Lol i neversaid you was im not the biggest fan of smithi nor emilia i like boehmei just got mineina trade and figured "they say its a must have so why not" xP i wldnt say that but ots def not my least favorite xp

---------- Post added 04-10-2015 at 12:13 PM ----------




gobey said:


> Lol I was never hating on the smithi. I love their colors. I just like the emilia's color scheme better. Hence I figured that'd be my next brachy. But seeing a smithi physically available in front of me was too good to pass up.
> Like I said too I'm ok with the growth rate right now. I have a good mix of fast and slow growers and 11 Ts. I'll not get overwhelmed with rehouses or feedings or anything. One day I'll just bite the $ bullet and find a female Emilia and bypass the growth issue.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-10-2015 at 03:09 PM ----------
> ...


Indeed and have a 3.5-4" fm psalm in a 12*12 who knows whwew to get her food too.. Butmind you i dont use crickets so maybe that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Apr 10, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Lol i neversaid you was im not the biggest fan of smithi nor emilia i like boehmai just got mineina trade and figured "they say its a must have so why not" xP i wldnt say that but ots def not my least favorite xp


That or auratum (sp?) are probably the next prettiest IMO. I'm just not wild on collecting a ton of Brachypelmas lol. I already had to cut down on my albopilosum gang. Although they're great Ts.

Any more terrestrial NWs I get will be more big fast growers that eat like trucks! I think I probably need a genic or pamph!


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 10, 2015)

gobey said:


> Any more terrestrial NWs I get will be more big fast growers that eat like trucks! I think I probably need a genic or pamph!


Yea, my smithi falls in the truck catagory so no complains xD not my fave T but def not least.. Of 23 atm she falls prob around 13ish lol maybe 15 lol hard to pick each have a great thing and a bad thing about them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rozkol (Apr 11, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I got mine last year...same situation Goby.   I wasn't looking for one, just happened upon a few at my LPS, about an inch for $19.99.....there were 3, I took one and now I wish I'd have taken all 3.  This was a year ago in January, my little 1"er is now a solid 4".    I've been very pleased with both the feeding response (which is great) and growth (which has not been nearly as slow as expected).
> 
> I wouldn't expect the deal I got, but I'd say anything under $40 is a good deal, 50 not out of the realm considering no ship charges.
> 
> ...


Such a shame were behind on a lot of brachys as they're my favorite by far. Soon!


----------

